# Nurture Soap



## Carly B (Jan 2, 2020)

Nurture, my favorite fragrance vendor, is having what appears to be an unpublicized sale on certain fragrances, mostly the Lush dupes. 40% off all sizes.  


It's not all the Lush dupes (and there are some non-Lush fragrances on sale as well), but I went into a panic thinking that since it was just some select fragrances, she was going to discontinue them, so I bought way too much.



But don't worry---I left enough for you all.  Go ahead.  You know you want to.......


----------



## lenarenee (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks.....going to check it out!


----------



## MGM (Jan 2, 2020)

Putting things in my cart....rather blindly, as I don't know any of these fragrances. I'd have to go ALL THE WAY TO THE MALL to visit Lush in person to sniff them...#firstworldproblems....


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 2, 2020)

Oh I need more Infamous so thanks for the heads up


----------



## Carly B (Jan 2, 2020)

@MGM I think I've tried most of her Lush dupes, so feel free to ask.....A lot of the things she has, Lush no longer has in the store, so visiting wouldn't help much.   Just so you don't feel so bad about your FWP.

I don't understand why some fragrances are on sale and some aren't.  Would there be an expiry date?  I don't want to think about that....I just discovered one of my favorite fragrances from MMS isn't there anymore.  It made me sad....


----------



## Saponificarian (Jan 2, 2020)

Thank you! I was looking at the lush fragrances on Nurture soap just a few days ago! So, so happy! My husband won’t thank you though but what does he know 

@Carly B I think they are being discontinued because they have low sales. I am guessing Karma for example has higher sales so she most likely won’t discontinue that.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 2, 2020)

That's what I'm afraid of.  I've found dupes elsewhere for some of them, but my favorite dupe is Paramour, the dupe of Tramp, and I've never seen any other vendor with a Tramp dupe.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks for posting this. These are being discontinued  The two I am getting while I still can are Paramour and Delhi Junction. I have also used Flame Tree but probably won't order more since I still have a some. I like it, but it's not a favorite. It discolors, but I found that using the vanilla color stabilizer from Bitter Creek it will discolor to a beautiful golden yellow color. Rainforest smells great, but it riced and separated badly for me. The good news is that it didn't accelerate, so after about 30 minutes (on and off) of stick blending it held together. I really love this scent, but have tried it from both Nurture and Fragrance Buddy with the same result. I really have to be in the mood to soap-wrangle to use this one, and that doesn't happen often. I'm tempted to try Dark Pearl and Vanilla Fusion because even though they are being discontinued, FB also has a dupe of these two if I like them well enough to order again. 

I did so well avoiding ALL of the before and after Christmas sales. I have to cave this time, though, because Paramour.


----------



## math ace (Jan 2, 2020)

I thought I was going to be in trouble with a 40% off sale, but if these are  Fragrances that are being discontinued, I'm safe.....

I don't need to try a new fragrance, Fall in love, and then not be able to purchase more!


----------



## MGM (Jan 2, 2020)

Ok, reason has set in:

1. I don't know what any of these fragrances are, so can't say I really crave any of them.
2. I have to order these to my MIL's house near Chicago and I won't be visiting until next Thanksgiving! *Maybe* she'll bring them up to me when she visits, but you never know.
3. I also have at least 50 bottles of FO that I haven't yet soaped with. Fifty, people!

So yeah, probs I'm gonna skip this one.  That will leave more for the rest of you!!!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 2, 2020)

MGM said:


> Ok, reason has set in:
> I also have at least 50 bottles of FO that I haven't yet soaped with. Fifty, people!


I know. I did it anyway.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 2, 2020)

Some neon pigments are on 40% off sale as well.  Has anyone used them?


----------



## dibbles (Jan 2, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Some neon pigments are on 40% off sale as well.  Has anyone used them?


I don't especially like neons, but I know a lot of people love them. When I use them, I just add a pinch to punch up a color. I probably use orange the most. I've also used pink, yellow, green and violet (I'm not sure if it's Nurture's or not - I'd have to look, but I do like it). For the most part, I can get the color I want with just the mica alone, or blending them.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks @dibbles.  I talked myself out of ordering anything.  I like the Paramour well enough, but not enough to get attached to it.


----------



## Sally Scheibner (Jan 2, 2020)

Nurture has All Souls Day that smells like muscadine grapes. Very nice. Oudh wood is a good mans smell as well as for me. But I love patchouli with cedars & firs. They have a great leather for horse lovers.


----------



## Arimara (Jan 3, 2020)

Sadly, I can only say good riddance to one of those scents. I'd love to know what the others smell like but now I will never know.


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 3, 2020)

I purchased a small bottle of Dehli Junction quite some time ago but haven't used it yet.  I don't need anymore fragrance oils.  I haven't soaped in almost a year.  Though hoping to get back to it very soon. I have shows in the spring.  Need to light a fire.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 3, 2020)

dibbles said:


> Thanks for posting this. These are being discontinued  The two I am getting while I still can are Paramour and Delhi Junction.
> 
> I did so well avoiding ALL of the before and after Christmas sales. I have to cave this time, though, because Paramour.



Me, too @dibbles.  I resisted FB and the Nature's sale, but I had to make sure I had enough Paramour.  I got an 8 oz bottle, which should last a long time since I don't sell and only make stuff for family and friends and myself.  I've made a number of things with the Paramour.  It's definitely a favorite.

At Christmas, hubby wanted me to make candles and soaps for his co-workers.  I made him pick the scent for the candle--he wanted "spicy" and I trotted out about 20 fragrances for him to snuffle.  He opted for Delhi Junction.  He just told me yesterday that a number of his co-workers commented on how much they loved the fragrance, even when it wasn't burning.  

I find Nurture's Lush dupes to be pretty spot on.  Another one that is excellent (if you haven't already tried it) is Peace and Love, a dupe of Olive Branch.  Fortunately, that doesn't look like it's being DC'd. It's a favorite of both hubby and my step-daughter.  I've used it in CP and M&P.  I don't think it sticks that well in CP, but I'll try it again.  Or maybe I'll use it for leave-on products.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 3, 2020)

@Carly B I have a small amount of Peace and Love but haven't  made anything with it yet. I'll probably just use it all in a batch and hold a couple of bars out to see how much it fades. Thanks for the heads up - it is nice OOB. I ordered a whole pound of Paramour. So I'll be set with that one for a couple of years - more if I just hoard it all for myself. I think I bought 8 oz of Delhi Junction - it accelerates for me so I blend it with something complimentary to slow it down.


----------



## Carly B (Jan 3, 2020)

dibbles said:


> @Carly B I have a small amount of Peace and Love but haven't  made anything with it yet. I'll probably just use it all in a batch and hold a couple of bars out to see how much it fades. Thanks for the heads up - it is nice OOB. I ordered a whole pound of Paramour. So I'll be set with that one for a couple of years - more if I just hoard it all for myself. I think I bought 8 oz of Delhi Junction - it accelerates for me so I blend it with something complimentary to slow it down.



@dibbles I was going to make lotion bars out of Peace and Love today, but when I used Nurture's Fragrance Calculator, it said it shouldn't be used with lotion.  Rats.  

I panicked about fragrances going away and placed another order today.  But hubby REALLY wanted me to get some more Delhi Junction.  As I mentioned, the candles made with it were a big hit, but you need a lot for a strong scented candle.  About 1.25 oz per pound of wax according to Nurture, so it goes fast.  I bought an 8 ounce bottle.  Another fragrance that I adore that is going away is the dupe of Champagne Snow Showers, which is Sparkling Citrus and Snow at Nurture.  I've even made a roll-on perfume with that.

I hope they last in the bottle.  She used dark bottles, which help, I'm told.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 3, 2020)

math ace said:


> I thought I was going to be in trouble with a 40% off sale, but if these are  Fragrances that are being discontinued, I'm safe.....
> 
> I don't need to try a new fragrance, Fall in love, and then not be able to purchase more!


I agree. It is bad if a customer falls in love with a fragrance and it is no longer available, so I try to stay away with discontinued fragrances, it is hard enough when they get discontinued without our knowledge.


----------



## Sally Scheibner (Jan 3, 2020)

Carly B said:


> Nurture, my favorite fragrance vendor, is having what appears to be an unpublicized sale on certain fragrances, mostly the Lush dupes. 40% off all sizes.
> 
> 
> It's not all the Lush dupes (and there are some non-Lush fragrances on sale as well), but I went into a panic thinking that since it was just some select fragrances, she was going to discontinue them, so I bought way too much.
> ...



Thanks to Carly for Nurture sale.  Got a few never tried: paramour & sugar cookies to try & mimic shalamar(?). Bought more oudh wood & All Souls’ Day (muscadine grape scent ).


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 4, 2020)

I adore Infamous and I am sooooooo sad that it is being discontinued as Natures Garden (who also sell a dupe of Rock Star) no longer ship to New Zealand so I guess if I have withdrawals I will have to purchase a sliver from Lush!. I purchased a pound so that should do me for quite some time


----------



## lucycat (Jan 5, 2020)

I don't understand why some fragrances are on sale and some aren't.  Would there be an expiry date?  I don't want to think about that....I just discovered one of my favorite fragrances from MMS isn't there anymore.  It made me sad....[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Have you asked MMS about the fragrance?  I don't think you know if it was discontinued until you ask.  I have seen them remove the fragrance from the website when it was out of stock and it showed back up later.


----------



## math ace (Jan 5, 2020)

The disclaimer above the sale said that the scents were being DISCONTINUED due to 1.) lack of sales or 2.) rising cost to make those fragrances.


----------



## cmzaha (Jan 5, 2020)

math ace said:


> The disclaimer above the sale said that the scents were being DISCONTINUED due to 1.) lack of sales or 2.) rising cost to make those fragrances.


The rising cost to have fragrances manufactured is a big problem especially for the small supper. Like any manufacturer, they want to supply the large companies that purchase fragrances by multiple barrels and many small guys just cannot do that. I know the manufacturer that makes my DB has upped the min so high and the cost it would be almost cost-prohibitive for a supplier to make a profit on the fo. Fortunately, the company did let us split the min between fragrances. We will see the next time I need to order. It is no lie when they state the rising costs....


----------

